# Remove headlamp washers



## blucast (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi, I recently damaged the front of my TT Mk1.
I am removing the system before fitting another bumper.
What do I need to remove so the windscreen washer emblem does not display on the dash. Do I also need to block off anything because the pump was destroyed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  if you have headlight washers then you will have xenons as a factory fit removing headlight washers will be an MOT fail


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Headlight washers & windscreen washer use the same reservoir, so as long as it's kept filled you won't get an alarm.
On vehicles before 2009 headlight washers now not checked during MOT, so remove them & block off the pipe from headlight washer pump.
Hoggy.


----------

